# Sherlock Club



## Butterfree

This is a club about Sherlock, the new BBC miniseries modern-day adaptation of Sherlock Holmes. Discuss the unending adorableness of John Watson, Sherlock's amazing hand gestures, Moriarty's BARKING MADness, the evilness of the ending, and the details of every character's sexuality here.

Dannichu promised she would keep it alive, so!


Something that bugs me, by the way: did they ever explain why those people with the bomb vests in episode three, especially the second one (young guy in the middle of a crowded street) weren't noticed by anyone walking by?


----------



## shy ♡

ABOUT TIME THIS WAS STARTED.

I suppose the people were noticed, but the police already knew about them, so it didn't make much difference?

Also for the lulz: Lestrade's facebook, Mycroft's facebook, Sherlock's facebook and John's facebook. :D


----------



## Murkrow

Been watching this series, hoping the next series will be as good!

Unfortunately the end of the third episode was ruined for me because virgin media decided it was the most excellent time to skip ahead five minutes to the very last few seconds.



Butterfree said:


> and the details of every character's sexuality here.


I have my eye on WatsonxMycroft.


----------



## allitersonance

Also, very important links:

The Science of Deduction (I would kill every last one of you for a cigarette.)
The blog of Dr. John H. Watson (capital letters are just one of society's conventions that I choose  to ignore. you've just been programmed to be one of society. you're a  sheep.)
Molly Hooper (Jim from IT)
Connie Prince (Please refrain from posting in capitals. Thank you.)

The person standing in the street was covered by a jacket, and I suppose people wouldn't linger around him long enough to realise there are wires or something, but the person in the car wasn't exactly hiding it. Maybe no one else looked at her long enough to care, either, but after several hours like that, the explanation falls flat >>;

Also Sherlock is asexual and no fic can convince me otherwise >:|


----------



## Dannichu

_Yesssss_. My not having the internet will not stop me from posting in such a glorious thread <3333

I absolutely cannot choose a favourite character. John is criminally adorable (I adore Martin Freeman in every little thing he's ever done), Sherlock is fantastic, but Mycroft is so wonderful, I think I'll have to go with him. I _adore_ Mark Gatiss.

Can't pick between A Study in Pink and The Great Game as my favourite. TGG was intense and had mega!action scenes, but ASiP had them going on a date and being wonderfully adorable.

I ship the hell out of John and Sherlock. I can't help it. 

The offical sites are incredible. I refreshed them an embarassing number of times between episodes. My friends and I theorised that "Jim from IT" would be Moriarty, and giggled over the possiblity when he says on Molly's site how much he enjoyed Glee, and it ruined the *dramatic reveal!* at the end a bit.

Speaking of the end (I'm assuming we don't need spoiler tags?), OMGOMGOMG THAT CLIFFHANGER AAAAAAAHHHHHH. Evil, pure evil. But we _did_ get "you ripping my clothes off in a darkened swimming pool", and THAT MOMENT when Sherlock sees John and thinks he's Moriarty. SO GOOD. Sends my heard a-flutter every time. 
And the BLINKING S.O.S. AAAAAHHHH. (here if you haven't noticed/had it pointed out).

Series 2 has been confirmed! What do YOU want to see? I think they're doing Hound of the Baskervilles, which makes me very excited. We need more Lestrade and co., I think. And Mrs Hudson. I love all the supporting cast, really <3

(I apologise prefusely for the incoherence of this post)


----------



## shy ♡

Tbh I sorta wanna see a comeback of werewolf!vampire!Sherlock. But I also hope we don't see that. ... But I really do. ; ; I'm so torn. There are a lot of things from the pilot I want to see; drunk Sherlock and John realizing what's going wrong, for example. 

As for actual stories - I'd love to see Irene Adler, and possibly have that relationship be more developed than in the novels (also going further into Sherlock's asexuality :D :D :D because he totally is). And I'd love to see more of Sherlock's tendency to disguise himself; his acting (like with the widowed woman in TGG) is excellent and so amusing but I love when he actually _disguises_ himself, like as the security guard, omg. So epic. I want to see _that_. 

Let me make it clearer: I want to see this. |D


----------



## Tailsy

I really hated the ending. I mean, _really_. Don't end a three-episode series with a contrived cliffhanger, wtf.

I loved it up until that point, though. :D I love Lestrade! And Anderson, even though he lowers the IQ of the whole street.


----------



## Butterfree

> I suppose the people were noticed, but the police already knew about them, so it didn't make much difference?


But if that was the case, why was the first thing Sherlock asked them after solving the mysteries always an urgent "Where are you?"? Hardly necessary if the police already knew about them. Further, the police could then have tried to catch the sniper instead of relying on Sherlock solving the puzzle.



> The person standing in the street was covered by a jacket, and I suppose people wouldn't linger around him long enough to realise there are wires or something


Mm, I don't know. Thing is, he was completely hysterical - if I were walking on the street and saw somebody looking _that_ distraught talking on the phone, I would definitely at least briefly stop to listen to what he's talking about.

Sherlock is totally asexual. So is Moriarty, because he's too BARKING MAD to feel anything recognizable as romantic attraction. I like my asexuals.



> Can't pick between A Study in Pink and The Great Game as my favourite. TGG was intense and had mega!action scenes, but ASiP had them going on a date and being wonderfully adorable.


Yeah, same. Both have bits that are _amazing_; I think overall I liked the plot of A Study in Pink better (The Great Game was a bit of a patchwork of mini-plots and _really_ hard to follow when you're not a native English speaker and have no subtitles to follow along with Sherlock's insanely fast speeches), but The Great Game seems to go out of its way to press all my instalove buttons, what with featuring a bunch of people fearing desperately for their lives, one of them being Watson, and that bit where Watson collapses on the ground after the bomb vest is off which is waaaay up there with my favorite scenes in anything ever. Also Moriarty. I like Moriarty. He's so BARKING MAD.

The Blind Banker wasn't as good what with being really awkwardly Yellow Peril-ish (and including the silly plot point of Watson randomly leaving Soo Lin behind just so she could get murdered in the background), but it did have Watson being threatened with a gun, and I really enjoyed the setup of all the "Watson is Holmes" details that came together in that bit, so.



> Speaking of the end (I'm assuming we don't need spoiler tags?), OMGOMGOMG THAT CLIFFHANGER AAAAAAAHHHHHH. Evil, pure evil. But we did  get "you ripping my clothes off in a darkened swimming pool", and THAT MOMENT when Sherlock sees John and thinks he's Moriarty. SO GOOD. Sends my heard a-flutter every time.


Ditto to all that.



> And the BLINKING S.O.S. AAAAAHHHH. (here if you haven't noticed/had it pointed out).


OHGOD WHAT I NEVER NOTICED THAT. THAT IS AMAZING. IT DESERVES PERMACAPS. AAAAAAAAAA <3

Hound of the Baskervilles would probably be fun! Though it does suffer from the disadvantage of being the only Sherlock Holmes story I've actually read (lame, I know), which might mean making it predictable, I guess? Not that I know how much that hurts with this adaptation exactly. Otherwise, I'd love to see more of Lestrade as well. Also, Watson needs to get captured and threatened more. (Well, I suppose _more_ isn't exactly necessary what with it happening in two out of three episodes so far, but they should definitely keep up the trend.)



> Tbh I sorta wanna see a comeback of werewolf!vampire!Sherlock. But I also hope we don't see that. ... But I really do. ; ; I'm so torn. There are a lot of things from the pilot I want to see; drunk Sherlock and John realizing what's going wrong, for example.


What? Is this is the unaired pilot I heard was on the DVD? o.o

Sherlock disguising himself as a woman would be amazing. Benedict Cumberbatch could totally pull it off.


----------



## shy ♡

Butterfree said:


> What? Is this is the unaired pilot I heard was on the DVD? o.o
> 
> Sherlock disguising himself as a woman would be amazing. Benedict Cumberbatch could totally pull it off.









Yep. And yeah, the scene was in the unaired pilot, which you should definitely see.

Also: Shirlock Road, and so wrong but so good.


----------



## Dannichu

Aaaaah, if you haven't read A Study in Scarlet, you totally should. It's short and easy to read, and the references/updating that the writers do/make are wonderful. "It's a three-patch problem" and such are strokes of _genius_.

You should get the DVD, Butterfree; not only does it have the much-needed subtitles (I'm a native English speaker and _I_ find it hard to keep up with Cumberbatch, who clearly doesn't need to breathe), plus the unaired pilot, which, while not as good as A Study in Pink, is still great and a lovely point of comparison, and has werewolf!Sherlock and beardy!Anderson and Drunk!Sherlock and lots of other wonderful moments.
And the audiocommentaries (Moffat, Gatiss and Sue Vertue on ASiP, and Cumberbatch, Moffat and Freeman on TGG) are _wonderful_. One word: "Marshmallooooooow..." XD

I'd love to see Irene, too, and I keep thinking about who I want them to cast to play the role. They really should get an actual American actress - Moffat already proved with Jekyll that he can write damn good shows, but fails horribly at casting people who are supposed to be American. I'd like it if she was older, and possibly not-white? She'd better be awesome, though - I'm fond of Molly and Mrs Hudson, but they are a bit on the doormatty side.

I'd really love to see more dressup!Sherlock, too. I watched a bunch of classic Holmes films and TV episodes with some friends, and Rathbone's Sherlock in particular, does dress up _all the time_ and it's fantastic. There's one especially great scene in, I think, Sherlock Holmes and the Pearl of Death, where Watson is trying to pull the beard off the poor postman, convinced that he's Holmes in disguise XD 

Speaking of - of all the incarnations of Sherlock Holmes and Dr. John Watson I've seen (and I've seen a fair few), the BBC version is the only one where I like Watson as much (if not possibly more!) than Holmes. In nearly all the other versions (with the exception of the 2009 Guy Ritchie film, which I enjoyed as a film, but not as a Sherlock Holmes adaptation), Watson is bumbling, useless, unlikable, mean or all of the above. I spent the entirety of The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes (which is a wonderful film with a fantastic Holmes) wanting to kick him :/

tl;dr: Martin Freeman and his Watson are adorable and wonderful and I want to hug him. <3

Heee, I _love_ those pic/macros. I have far, far too many Sherlock pictures saved, but I can't stop collecting more <333


----------



## shy ♡

Dannichu, please recommend more movies. ; ; I'm downloading those you've mentioned so far. I might just google Sherlock-movies or something. Hrr.

Anyhow, an actual American Irene would be good, yes. >>; Or someone who can do an actual American accent. I don't know why it's so difficult to do. And maybe, yes, someone who isn't so white, haha. 

... D'you really like Watson more than Sherlock? As much as I love Martin and John, I can't love him more than Sherlock. I just _love_ Sherlock's sociopathy and over-the-top craziness and it's so, so good. I always do love the crazy characters, though. |D

Oh guys you can vote for Sherlock for best show over here. I don't know what the prize is but, uh, whatever. I voted. :v

EDIT: Oh god.







And Sherlock x The Dark Knight. :D

EDIT: Yep. More.


----------



## Dannichu

Aaaaaah the OC remix is SO GOOD. I love her pictures very much, and I've not seen that one :D

As recommended by Steven and Mark in the audiocommentary, the film Sherlock Holmes and the Spider Woman is a good classic-Holmes film - it's black and white, and only an hour long, but it's really good and features Basil Rathbone as Holmes, who is regarded by many to be the definitive Holmes. The DVD (which is cheap on Play.com) comes with Sherlock Holmes and the Pearl of Death, which is also a fun film. And there's lots of dressup!Sherlock, so it's all good.

I don't think I can choose between Sherlock and John. I love them both completely, for different reasons, but most of all, you can't have on without the other, they just become so, so excellent together. It's just that I usually like the Holmes, but this is the first time I've also adored Watson, so I'm revelling in Watson!love for once. Or something :p

Also! Breaking news - STEPHEN FRY IS PLAYING MYCROFT IN THE NEXT RDJ/JUDE LAW FILM. I am utterly torn between loving the "Stephen Fry + big screen + Sherlock Holmes = only good things" mathematical equation, and quietly raging at him for not being in the BBc version, dammit! He could have been actual!Moriarty! Or anyone, I don't mind! He could be Irene! Which would be hilarious beyond words, but sort of ruin the shows serious side forever, and not really do anything about the show's admittedly doormatty women so far. But still. 

I miss the blogs being updated ): I wonder if they'll start up again with series 2, because the blog updates and things happened in real-time in reference to the show?

My contribution to wacky Sherlock fanart. There are more coming, in a series of an unholy crossover I've dubbed Anderson's Adventures in Wonderland XD


----------



## shy ♡

Guh, I found a barely-downloadable torrent of Sherlock Holmes and the Spider Woman. Hopefully I'll get it. :[ If not I'll go buy it. 

Also I am squeeing with you about Stephen Fry. |D I wasn't so sure I'd see the second RDJ Sherlock movie but - oh god. Perfect casting is perfect. And Stephen Fry as Irene would be total lulz. Maybe uh, he could be her bf/hubbie dressing up or something, haha. Oh god I'm just a bit too excited about him being Mycroft...

Your cheshire cat is too cute. ; ; Ahaha. Molly is so creepy I wish she _had_ been Moriarty... ah well, the real Moriarty is creepy in his own right. Plus he likes Glee. So he's awesome by default.

More linkage. I found this quite interesting.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

WHY HAVEN'T I JOINED THIS

omg I love Sherlock so bloody much! I'd go as far to say that it's the best current BBC TV series.


----------



## Dannichu

Ahaha, that article is wonderful :D I want Sherloc's coat. Except I am, in every way (except perhaps the hair) the opposite of Benedict and it would look terrible, but still. Cooooaaaat <3
John's jumpers are far too adorable. I love that he wears his black-and-white stripey top in once scene for about a minute and he's wearing it in every other piece of fanart. It's just too cute not to :D
I adore Sherlock's dressing gown. Especially when he's being all pouty-girlfriend on the sofa. Eee.

This might just be my favourite thing to come out of the Sherlock fandom so far. I've printed it off and it's on my food cupboard in the kitchen and I just stare at it and giggle while I'm waiting for the kettle to boil. PSYCHOSOMATIC LIME.

I agree that casting Stephen for Mycroft is utterly _perfect_. Especially if he puts on the weight (or has costume/special effects/whoever does that sort of thing make it look like he has) again. 

I like actual Moriarty, too. I quite like the BBC trend of stir-crazy villians, though (see: Jekyll, Dr. Who, etc.), while others are not so impressed. I think there might end up being a Man Behind the Man, though, with a second series (and hopefully more!) around the corner. I wonder how they'll pick up next season? Six months later with flashbacks? Mycroft and/or Lestrade busting in and saving the day?

It's my favourite thing on telly at the moment, too. I don't have a TV at uni, so I don't watch a lot of TV while it's actually airing, but as far as I'm concerned, only Dr Who comes close.


----------



## shy ♡

Omg. "Short but surprisingly strong" I died. "There's lipstick on the glass but don't wipe it off or your mouth will look too small" oh god. That is just... too awesome. Way too awesome. 

Stephen actually did look a bit heavier in the most recent QI and I was wondering why, haha.  

I really hope there isn't a Man Behind the Man :[ Those are lame. I hope Moriarty is the top (... ehe) and yeah, he's just badass and stuff. Because. He's cool. But I try not to think about what's going to happen; I trust Moffat and Gatiss, really.

Since Sherlock isn't showing right now it isn't exactly my favourite show on tv at the moment, haha. But it is one of my favourite shows - along with Glee and Dexter, which is high praise for a show, for me. Doctor Who would come closer if it didn't have so many episodes that just fell short, which is annoying for a show with only 12 episodes a season. :\


----------



## Dannichu

Hee, the brilliance of the Sherlock fandom never ceases to amaze me. I'm thrilled at how active it still is, given how long it's been since it finished airing. I wonder if it'll keep up momentum till next year? I realized the other day that I'll have graduated by the time S2 airs and that scared the living hell out of me. 

I'm not sure what I want to happen with Moriarty. I want some kind of cool explanation for all the lasers at the end - he was so careful about not revealing his identity, and then presumably he was in the room with six or seven snipers? I think you're right, we have to just trust the Moff and the Gat.

One of the exciting things about Sherlock is it's just about the only show I've ever watched _on_ TV; just about everything else I wait till hte DVD comes out, but after watching A Study in Pink on a whim, I was hooked. Usually I can't watch things from week-to-week because I forget, but I found myself wishing away Saturday so Sunday - and, with it, new Sherlock - would come faster. I think it was Sue Perkins who said in a tweet "When did my Sundays suddenly consist of me rocking back and forth in my chair, waiting for the next episode of Sherlock?". Hee. 

I've been rereading some of my favourite Sherlock stories/reading some ones I've been meaning to for the first time, and in A Scandal in Bohemia (which is the Irene Adler case - and also features the line "I am lost without my Boswell" <3) there's this scene which just made me squee over just how phenomenally true to ACD's characters the BBC version was:

"I have been far too busy to think of food, and I am likely to be busier still this evening. By the way, Doctor, I shall want your co-operation."
"I shall be delighted."
"You don't mind breaking the law?"
"Not in the least."
"Nor running a chance of arrest?"
"Not in a good cause."
"Oh, the cause is excellent!"
"Then, I am your man."
"I was sure that I might rely on you."

I _read this in their voices_ :D


----------



## shy ♡

Oh my some lovely new linkage. :D

Olol Moriarty; Non-BBC Holmes  but with pokemon[/url]; Grenada Mycroft + pokemon; Watson + pokemon and BBC Sherlock + Pokemon. There's more in their gallery too. |D Lots of slash. 

Anyhow. Fandom tends to stay pretty active even while shows aren't airing, it's just a matter of how much you stay in the fandom; usually I fall out of it until the shows start up again. 

Hm, I haven't watched a show _on_ TV since I sent mine down to my mother's room... and even then all I used it for was the NatGeo channel. >>; But I do watch everything almost-live, that is, on the day it comes out, rather than waiting til the DVD is out. I mark a show being good by different things... How much it pulls me in, which I suppose is the same thing. Sherlock having only 3 episodes is actually a rather genius marketing ploy.

It's really hard for me to read any of the dialogue in the novels in their voices, it's just such a different style, so aged. It's actually easier when you quote it, haha. But there's like - walls of speech, like entire pages of it, and it's very hard for me to see that, it's not something I'm used to at all, so I don't manage to ignore my ... awkwardness and just read, I guess. :\ But it's really fascinating, comparing the style to something like Fight Club (read excerpt here) where the narrator's speech isn't surrounded by quotation marks at all, there is barely any speech to speak of for that matter - the style is just the polar opposite. Hm. It's just interesting, I think.


----------



## Phantom

I've been hearing so much about this show and I'd really like to see it. Does it come on BBC America? If so anyone have an idea when? I don't have a computer where I can watch stuff. 


If not grrr stupid BBC peoples.....


----------



## allitersonance

Like this?


----------



## Dannichu

I know that Martin Freeman is just about the most adorable thing on the planet (observe), but damn if Benedict doesn't have his moments, too. For example! - Sherlock and Ben won the Golden Dagger awards for best show and best actor respectively and if you can watch that and not want to give him a big hug...

OH CRUMPETS.

How watched is the channel that Sherlock's airing on in the US? Will it bring in a bunch of new fans to the fandom, do you think?

The thing I love about the original Holmes books is, yes, they're written in a bit of an archaic style, but after about five minutes, you stop noticing. They're wonderful - all the prestige of a true classic, and none of the mind-numbing descriptions and horrendously slow pace and stupid old words nobody uses anymore (I'm not a Dickens fan). 

I wonder how much of a plot the three-episodes thing really was. If memory serves, Moffat and Gatiss were planning to make six hour-long episodes, took the Pilot to the Beeb, who said "This is great! Now make three hour and a half-long ones!". Personally, I really like the extra half-hour, because it means we can spend time with the characters in a way that we wouldn't if they were shortened - things like John yelling at the self-service checkout (<3333) or Sherlock correcting the Belarusian prisoner's grammar are absolutely fantastic scenes that would be the first things to be cut because they don't actually help the plot in any way, despite being fantastic.


----------



## shy ♡

"WILL THEY EVER GET IT ON?! Just kiss him!" xD Oh my god I love this. And 'Oh, crumpets...' is the best swear ever.

What channel is it airing on in the US? Idk, I assume we'll get _some_ new peoples to the fanbase, at least.

I also love the extra time to the episodes, it makes them really literally movies. Like - miniseries are very literally movies, but this one exemplifies that even more. It's like a trilogy, like the matrix or something, three parts, even with the second one being the worst. xD Which always happens!


----------



## opaltiger

Pentimento said:


> It's like a trilogy, like the matrix or something, three parts, even with the second one being the worst. xD Which always happens!


Really? I find it's often the middle part of a trilogy that's the best.


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, did anyone else watch tonight's Have I Got News For You? with Benedict as the host? It's on iPlayer and it's very funny stuff. They had a "Round of the Baskervilles" XD

I must make more effort to work "Oh crumpets" into my everyday verse. 

I think I'm with Pentimento on this one, but the only trilogies I've seen are LotR and The Matrix (well. And High School Musical.), and in both I love the first most (because of the better character interaction) and then the third for the plot and action, with the middle one having a bit of both, but it's not as good as either. HSM has neither plot nor action, but I love it anyway XD

Just because I have to tell everyone about it - my friend came up from home to see me the other week and gave me my birthday present early and it was a bunch of _in-character presents from the Sherlock cast_. Complete with in-character wrapping and handwriting, Molly got me the first two Glee soundtracks, Mycroft got me some coasters for my tea, Jim got me a laser pointer, Mrs. Hudson got me some 'herbal soothers' (aniseed twists), John and Sherlock got me a small model of a London Bus and Lestrade, Donovan and Anderson sent a box of dinosaur-shaped biscuits from themselves and "the rest of Scotland Yard" XD _So_ good.


----------



## shy ♡

opaltiger said:


> Really? I find it's often the middle part of a trilogy that's the best.


Which trilogies are you thinking of? From what I've seen the second always seems to be a way of passing the time until the third. 



Dannichu said:


> Hehe, did anyone else watch tonight's Have I Got News For You? with Benedict as the host? It's on iPlayer and it's very funny stuff. They had a "Round of the Baskervilles" XD
> 
> I must make more effort to work "Oh crumpets" into my everyday verse.
> 
> I think I'm with Pentimento on this one, but the only trilogies I've seen are LotR and The Matrix (well. And High School Musical.), and in both I love the first most (because of the better character interaction) and then the third for the plot and action, with the middle one having a bit of both, but it's not as good as either. HSM has neither plot nor action, but I love it anyway XD
> 
> Just because I have to tell everyone about it - my friend came up from home to see me the other week and gave me my birthday present early and it was a bunch of _in-character presents from the Sherlock cast_. Complete with in-character wrapping and handwriting, Molly got me the first two Glee soundtracks, Mycroft got me some coasters for my tea, Jim got me a laser pointer, Mrs. Hudson got me some 'herbal soothers' (aniseed twists), John and Sherlock got me a small model of a London Bus and Lestrade, Donovan and Anderson sent a box of dinosaur-shaped biscuits from themselves and "the rest of Scotland Yard" XD _So_ good.


Okay I am so jealous of your friends. ; ; You have awesome friends auhg. 

And nooo I haven't seen HIGNFY I usually have to wait for the season to come out in order to download all of it. Unless you know of some other way to watch it? :[ Online? Idk. I hate living here. Blah. 

Also:







:D


----------



## opaltiger

> Which trilogies are you thinking of? From what I've seen the second always seems to be a way of passing the time until the third.


Star Wars. :D?


----------



## shy ♡

Oh pft, I never cared much for Star Wars. :[ But still that's just one trilogy, while for most of them the second is always the worst.


----------



## Butterfree

My definitive favorite of the Lord of the Rings movies is actually The Two Towers. I just enjoyed the hell out of all the buildup and general epicness of the battle and there are scenes in it I just really, _really_ love. Admittedly, I've only seen The Return of the King once.

Yeah, I love the length of the episodes. It allows so much more buildup and interaction and development and stuff. Though it does mean fewer episodes. Thank God for season two.

In-character presents sound made of win.


----------



## Dannichu

THAT CRUMPETS GRAPHIC MADE MY LIFE :DDDD

Have I Got News For You? linkage, for anyone who wants it. The high point is Benedict saying "a damn good shag", which I keep laughing _far_ too much over.

My favourite LotR was Fellowship, for the epic, epic scenery and general lightheartedness.

I found an article in the Radio Times (yes, I read the Radio Times. I get it mostly so I can cut out all the pictures of Stephen Fry and add them to the not-at-all-creepy collage I'm making on my wall) about how Sherlock wouldn't get made (certianly wouldn't get made in the same format) in the US, and it's only the BBC that allows the high-quality, lengthy-episode miniseries to be made, allowing writers to make more creative, daring desicions about things like episode numbers/lengths. I'll scan it if I can find it.

I can't _wait_ for series 2... D:


----------



## shy ♡

Omg Dannichu have I mentioned that I love you ; ; BECAUSE I DO. I should have known youtubes would have it, everything's on the youtubes. Eeee. <333

"So far the only miner to emerge from the tube with a beard!"

"Is that the woman that put the cat in the bin?"

Ahg. Too good.


----------



## Dannichu

Heee, you're welcome <333 I love HIGNFY at the best of times, though having Benny present it is a lovely bonus. When my bestie lived in London, we'd go to recordings from time to time and it was excellent. 

"Did you win? I'm made of cheese!"

If anyone's interested, someone on the Sherlock comm on LJ has kindly compiled a neat little list of all upcoming appearances of the Sherlock crew on TV (though I don't know how easy they'll be to find online, especially the radio stuff) here.

Want to know something fun? About half the music on my computer is made up of Sherlock fanmixes. Granted, I've only had the thing for a month or so and haven't put all my music on, but still. I really love fanmixes - they're a really underappreciated part of fandom, and an excellent way to get introduced to new music :D

I Can't Decide by Scissor Sisters is Moriarty's theme song and _I can't get it out of my head_ DX


----------



## shy ♡

HIGNFY _is_ awesome I'm so excited the season has started and that I can now watch it on youtube, lol. 

I've never been into fanmixes but I doooo love the Scissor Sisters. :D And am currently listening to I Can't Decide, yesss. Ahaha it does so fit. Oh god. ... Too perfect wow. Okay I might have to get into fanmixes. Thaaaanks for that.


----------



## opaltiger

Hello I am opal and I need to post here more :D


----------



## Dannichu

Yes, yes you should :D

Ben did an interview with USA Today about Sherlock, presumably because it'll be airing over there in a very short while. It's a really good interview, actually; my thoughts on the RDJ film are pretty much the same as his. The comments are a bit depressing, though, with so many people unwilling to even give it a go. Why are people so scared of the updating? 

I've been reading reviews of the show on places like amazon, and so many of them (nearly universally positive) begin with "At first I was skeptical..." - I wasn't, and I like to consider myself a proper Sherlock Holmes fan!

Lololol at the people who said "It will Flop like a fish and is taken off the air with a whimper, not a bang. Not even a full season." and "This modernization is nothing more than a poor attempt at cashing in on the CSI Forensic" craze.", though. Someone should explain the concept of The BBC to these people.


----------



## opaltiger

> "It will Flop like a fish and is taken off the air with a whimper, not a bang. Not even a full season."


Then they will hear only three episodes aired and assume it _was_ cancelled.

Also, it hurts me deep inside to see Eliot mangled so horrifically. :(


----------



## shy ♡

Dannichu said:


> Yes, yes you should :D
> Lololol at the people who said "It will Flop like a fish and is taken off the air with a whimper, not a bang. Not even a full season." and "This modernization is nothing more than a poor attempt at cashing in on the CSI Forensic" craze.", though. Someone should explain the concept of The BBC to these people.


Oh my god, people scare me. :[ I hate when things are judged without having been _seen_ - really, why do people do that? It makes absolutely no sense. And a complete lack of knowledge of how British television works is ridiculous. :| Not everything is Hollywood, mmk. I'm not one to... generalize Americans, but really. America =/= the world.

Annnyhow.

That article was lovely. I love Benedict's weirdness, it sometimes seems like he exaggerates it because that's what's expected of a man playing Sherlock though. Still, I love it. And how many movies he's starring in that are coming out soon, so sweet. I can't wait. :D


----------



## Dannichu

Hee! At this very moment, Martin Freeman is a worldwide Tranding Topic on Twitter - he's been confirmed to play Bilbo in the film version of The Hobbit. 

Apparently, there's a whole mess of stuff going on with that film in regards to funding and time scheduling and what have you, but more Martin can't be a bad thing, right?


----------



## Murkrow

Oh my goodness, I can totally picture him being the best and most adorable Bilbo ever.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

So I think I've had about enough of everyone having kittens over this "Sherlock" nonsense and having no idea what's going on, and I guess I'll be attempting to watch this Sunday assuming I can do that and wade through gross production team homework at the same time. This is still going to be entertaining to someone who hasn't really read much of the originals, right? It looks like half the enjoyment you people are getting out of this is how well they managed to follow Doyle's stories.

(also there is going to be a Hobbit movie what since when? no one tells me anything! orrr maybe I just avoid celebrity and entertainment news like the plague but)


----------



## shy ♡

Kratos Aurion said:


> This is still going to be entertaining to someone who hasn't really read much of the originals, right? It looks like half the enjoyment you people are getting out of this is how well they managed to follow Doyle's stories.


The only Sherlock-related thing I'd ever seen before uh, the BBC Sherlock was the RDJ one, which I definitely did not see because it was about SH. So I wasn't, and still don't enjoy the series because it's about SH; it's just a gorram awesome show. I got into reading and obsessing over Sherlock because of it, not vice versa.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Oh, good, because the RDJ movie was about all I knew, too (though I did know enough to figure that it wasn't going to be very accurate). I think I've read _Hound of the Baskervilles_ and possibly whatever that one about the "carbuncle" was, but both of those were forever ago and at least one was probably a dumbed-down kiddy adaptation, so. :B


----------



## opaltiger

> (also there is going to be a Hobbit movie what since when? no one tells me anything! orrr maybe I just avoid celebrity and entertainment news like the plague but)


Since two minutes after it become apparent Fellowship of the Ring was going to make _shitloads of money._


----------



## Dannichu

US Site! Which is pretty lulzy at times ("united by ADVENTURE!"), but has some good interviews and such, plus the dates/times when it'll be airing. 

One thing I am wondering about the US version - it'll be broken up by ads, won't it? When Spooks (MI-5) airs in the US, not only is it split up for ad breaks, they actually cut each episode down by 10-15 minutes to accomodate ads and keep the whole thing an hour long. I really hope they don't cut any of Sherlock when they air it ><

I remember when opal first mentioned to me they were thinking of getting Martin to be Bilbo in the film, I pretty much died laughing, but the more I think about it, the more sense it makes. It's been confirmed by Mark Gatiss on Twitter that it won't interfere with Sherlock filming (I think that was one of Martin's conditions should he take the role), but I'm worried about what it'll mean for series 3 D:


----------



## Butterfree

So I was shopping at the local nerd shop and found they had the DVD! About to watch the pilot now. :D


----------



## Murkrow

Why does everyone have a local nerd shop but me?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Dannichu said:


> One thing I am wondering about the US version - it'll be broken up by ads, won't it? When Spooks (MI-5) airs in the US, not only is it split up for ad breaks, they actually cut each episode down by 10-15 minutes to accomodate ads and keep the whole thing an hour long. I really hope they don't cut any of Sherlock when they air it ><


Depends on the channel that airs it. This is PBS, which is public broadcasting and doesn't air actual commercials, so if it's interrupted by anything it won't be much at all. Wikipedia says that PBS's airings of MI-5 (whatever that is) are uninterrupted, but other commercial networks attempted to run it previously and those are probably what you're thinking of. I'm pretty sure it'll be fine.

If I watch this thing tonight and can't concentrate on the homework I need to do, I blame all of you here for my poor grade and my teammates getting mad at me. >| You'd better hope I can finish it this afternoon.


----------



## Flareth

I ended up watching the first episode on the PBS website, since I missed it yesterday.

All I can say is...it's freaking amazing so far. :3 So, I am joining this club.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I watched it when it aired last night, since I did in fact manage to finish that homework. It was good! I don't know that I've yet reached the point where I'm babbling hopelessly over it like the rest of you, but the rest of the series will probably rectify that!

(The best part is, now all those out-of-context quotes you keep  plastering in your sigs actually make sense! :D "Three-patch problem  wtf?")

Now I just have to get my mom to watch it. She's a stickler and she pretty much hates everything based on a book if the show/movie doesn't match the book _exactly_, and she sets herself up for disappointment all the time even when she can admit that she'd have loved it if she weren't such a purist. HOW DO I CONVINCE HER, YOU GUYS


----------



## allitersonance

"Book? What do you mean, book? This is a completely original work of fiction."


----------



## shy ♡

Fratice, the BBC Sherlock really _does_ follow the book. That is, in a modern setting. But most purists, from what I've heard, really really love it, and the writers (aside from the second episode writer, of whom I'm not sure) are purists themselves, which is why they chose to make the show. They're literally obsessed with it. Sooo your mom will probably love it, and if not, well, her loss!


----------



## opaltiger

> It was good! I don't know that I've yet reached the point where I'm babbling hopelessly over it like the rest of you, but the rest of the series will probably rectify that!


Warning: the middle episode is not _nearly_ as good (it's not written by Moffat/Gatiss).


----------



## Kratos Aurion

But I keep telling her that it's supposed to be story-accurate, and she just gets hung up on "...but Sherlock _texts_ people?" Though she did mention that what she liked about Jeremy Brett (from older Sherlock TV shows and apparently the Sean Connery of Sherlock Holmeses) was the way he portrayed Sherlock's character, and when I told her how Cumberbatch acted in part of the show she said that that was exactly what Brett would've done. So.

I will keep trying!


----------



## Dannichu

*performs CPR on thread*

So! I think the last episode aired in the US today! Or possibly later tonight, I don't keep track of these things. Thinking about it, I bet loads of people missed TBB because it was Halloween and unless my sources are very wrong, that's a big deal for USians?

I think the DVD's availiable in R1 format now. I wonder how it'll do, sales-wise? I know it topped Amazon UK's bestseller list for a couple of days.

Anyways, I've been browsing the brilliance that is tumblr and I'll picspam in a bit, when my computer doesn't feel like crashing. For now:



> * John Watson*
> 
> Strengths:
> 
> * Shooting through open windows
> * Shouting at old ladies
> * Blinking morse code
> * Seducing Consulting Detectives
> 
> Weaknesses:
> 
> * Distinguishing between Chinese takeaway delivery men and members of an underground crime syndicate
> 
> Other strengths:
> 
> * is not afraid of big BAMF brothers who own the country
> * doesn’t flinch when faced with severed heads in the fridge
> * does the shopping
> 
> Other weakness:
> 
> * tries in vain to teach Consulting Detectives about the solar system


----------



## Kratos Aurion

It hasn't aired here yet; starts in ~three hours. I did see The Blind Banker, though. It wasn't too bad, I thought.

What exactly is that you just posted, out of curiosity? Obviously it's a list of John's strengths and weaknesses, but did you just find that somewhere, or...? And are there some for anyone else?


----------



## Flareth

I've just finished this first series. And well....

WHENWILLSERIESTWOBEOUT?!

I feel so bouncy and amazed when watching it. Of course, it had to end with a cliffhanger, but I was like "What?" near the end with the swimming pool. I mean, it was a surprised what. I did NOT see that coming.

Well, I found another thing to get all fangirly about. :3


----------



## Kratos Aurion

See, and I actually _did_ suspect him of being involved in some way when he first showed up (my brain is constantly on auto-Chekhov's gun when it comes to mysteries), but then I got distracted and completely forgot about him until my mom said 



Spoiler: (well sort of) the end of TGG



"The gay guy?"


, and then I got mad at myself for not remembering. :p

Speaking of which, I got my mom to watch it with me! She was still sort of "...but he _texts_ people D:", but she said that as long as she could push that out of her mind she found it enjoyable and she'll probably catch up on the other two when she has time. So yay!

Also, hahaha lol Jim from IT.


----------



## Dannichu

"Jim from IT" will never not be hilarious. Especially when said in an Irish accent, all I can think of is some kind of evil Roy from the IT Crowd XD

...oh god, what wouldn't I give for some kind of hilarious Channel 4 version of Sherlock with Roy as Moriarty and Bernard from Black Books as Sherlock. 

I think A Study in Pink has the most canonical references (it was the one that had my inner Holmes fangirl squeeing the most, but that could've just been the novelty), and also is directly based on an actual case, rather than a mishmash of them. Glad she enjoyed it, though :D I made my mother watch my favourite bits and she seemed to like it, but it's hard to make her sit down and properly watch anything. She _did_ manage to confuse Benedict Cumberbatch with Ben 10 the other day, though, which sent my sister and I into peals of uncontrollable laughter.

Anyways. The list of John's skills above was from tumblr. It's been reblogged (retumbled?) so many times I have no idea who made the original, but if you good "Sherlock tumblr" and jump from account to account you'll find it eventually X3

Speaking of tumblr, how about a picspam?

Let's start with the riding crop my favourite motivational poster.

I will actually love forever the person with an art programme/skills good enough to edit Sherlock into a blue suit and John into a magenta one with frills here...

The way he says this makes me laugh every damn time X3

Because we all need Martin Freeman in a tree in our lives.

The Moff providing insight into Sherlock and The Doctor. I love this <33

What an absolutely amazing cast :) I love Una and Mark so much, they're wonderful. Also, _hello_ there, Molly. Here's hoping we get to see more of you sans labcoat in S2.

Actually, I'd settle for seeing more of any of the Sherlockian ladies. They don't get enough screentime (I want Harry to exist exactly like this)

More John being adorable.

This tops the cuteness of even the above picture <3

Aaaand this is the Sherlock fandom we're talking about, so let's end with some crack.

(no images are mine, all are from various tumblrs. Mostly from here and those it rebloggs from, I think?)


----------



## Butterfree

Dannichu said:


> Aaaand this is the Sherlock fandom we're talking about, so let's end with some crack.


Oh, God, that is one of the most disturbing things I've ever seen.


----------



## Dannichu

:D?

Also, here's the proper version of the picture of Harry and the Sherlockian girls having a night out. It's utterly _wonderful_ <3


----------



## Kratos Aurion

The Pooh and Piglet one _may_ just be the single most adorable thing I've ever seen.

I also like Mr. and Mrs. Holmes--not even so much for how hilariously wrong John looks but for how natural Sherlock looks.


----------



## Flareth

...Dannichu, I love what you can find.

The Objection one makes me think about what it would be like if Sherlock and Edgeworth got into a Logic match. Has a Sherlock/PW (I guess an AAI) crossover been written yet? If not, it should be. xD


----------



## Aisling

I'm pretty sure that the friend of mine that got me into this series has done a Sherlock/PW roleplay. Over an IM with another friend, anyway. Coincidentally. I might try and get the logs.

I'm not even particularly a huge fan of the Sherlock Holmes thing as a whole (my little sis reads them and is crazy for the Robert Downey Jr./Jude Law movie :T so I did see that) but I had several fangasms watching these three episodes. I love basically everything about it. Especially watching Watson be such an ISFJ. Watson's and Holmes's dynamic is the best.

I kinda raged when I found out there was only those three episodes though. I don't wanna wait till next year aaaaa ;;


----------



## Dannichu

Hee, I'm glad you like <3

A PW/Sherlock crossover _would_ be epic; I'd love to see your friend's RP, Alraune. I've seen some Black Books crossovers, and there's quite a bit of Xover with other SH incarnations, but I want to see it crossed over with _everything_. There's quite a bit of amusing fandom debate over who Mrs Turner's 'married ones' next door should be. I think House and Wilson won XD

The three-episode format seems to be especially hard for US fans ): That's just how TV in the UK rolls. Series 1 of The Thick of It, which I watched earlier today, is only three half-hour-long episodes, it's crazy compared to the average 22-episode US season. 
Though I think everyone's with me when I say it's better to have few utterly epic episodes than loads of mediocre ones.

Also! The DVD is now out in the US! PBS actually did cut bits (only little non-plotty bits, but some of my favourites) when airing, and the DVD comes with a making-of featurette and some truly fantastic audiocommentary :D
It's #3 in DVD on amazon.com at the moment.


----------



## shy ♡

Yeahhh, I'm actually kind of amused at just how hard some fans are taking the 3 episode thing. (Also the cliffhanger at the end - really, how else are you supposed to end a trilogy? Squee happy ending? No thanks.) Watch more British television. :v

Ranyhow... my sister's bringing back my DVD this friday (I stupidly forgot it at her house) and, since it didn't work on her computers, we'll be watching it. :D And then I will induct my father and brother to the cult. Yups.


----------



## opaltiger

> Series 1 of The Thick of It, which I watched earlier today, is only three half-hour-long episodes


Okay, _that_ is completely ridiculous.


----------



## Dannichu

Haha, yup! They released it alongside S2 on DVD, and the entire thing is just three hours long. (there's a 6-episode third series, two specials and a film as well, though - the first two series are just absurdly short)

I was rewatching TGG earlier and noticed how up on his mythology John was - he knew Janus was the god with two faces, and sort-of knew who the Golem was. Waton's knowledge of such things isn't referenced in the books in any way, so it's a purely BBC-John thing, but I like it and hope it comes up again. 
I also love that he made risotto at some point. I bet Sherlock would be really good at cooking - given it's like practical chemistry, he'd be a natural - but he'd refuse to use his abilities for something as mundane as _food_.

And, lest I post without linking to silly things, have the most wonderfully cracky music vid I've seen in a while.

Edit: Okay, more silliness (may only make sense if you've seen the H2G2 film)


----------



## opaltiger

> and sort-of knew who the Golem was.


I forget, did he detail how one defeats a golem? And if so, did he get it wrong (the word is "truth", not "life")?


----------



## Dannichu

Quick thing - Gatiss is such a Holmes/Watson shipper X3

(he's right, though; it's a really fantastic film)


----------



## Flareth

To stop the club from dying, here are some humorous pictures:

http://dr-nell.deviantart.com/art/Moments-of-Mycroft-186943752

http://dr-nell.deviantart.com/art/Perfect-as-always-182956563

Abnd now some tumblr things:



















...Yeah, will never be as good as Dannichu about finding pictures.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Those are good! I like the Moriarty-cat one. :3 And the Mycroft Poppins is hilarious, especially if you actually go read the LJ community the artist links to.

TAKE YOUR MEDICINE, DAMMIT, OR I'LL SING THE SONG


----------



## Dannichu

Yesssssss, the Mycroft Poppins comics MAKE MY LIFE XD

The sheer number of Sherlock/Lady Gaga macros that exist make me happy. And the Sherlock caps with Mean Girls captions. Some things just never get old~

Additionally, this is one of the most amusing things to come out of the fandom, I think.


----------



## Dannichu

Lalalala, look at me, posting and shiz.

Right; inspired by the Hogwards Houses thread and a bunch of fanart/fanfics I've seen/read, I pose this question to you - what Hogwarts houses would the Sherlock cast be in?

The main reason I ask this is because everything I've seen/read puts John in Hufflepuff, whereas, in my mind at least, he's a textbook Griffindor. Sherlock could really be in Slytherin, Gryffindor or Ravenclaw, but I lean more towards Slytherin (where Mycroft and Moriarty would also be, obvs.). Molly would be a Hufflepuff. Lestrade and Sarah as Ravenclaws?

Thoughts?


----------



## Butterfree

Oh, John is _definitely_ Gryffindor. The man has _guts_.

I think I pretty much agree on yours, really; Sherlock has that obsession with being right and better than everyone that seems like a definite Slytherin trait. I might see Lestrade as a borderline Hufflepuff, though; he's pretty realistic about the police's need for Sherlock, and that kind of humility seems more a Hufflepuff trait than a Ravenclaw one.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Bahaha, that's... actually kind of interesting. I agree that Sherlock might be headed toward Slytherin, but something tells me he would rather be dead than be caught in the same house as Mycroft and would push for Ravenclaw if Mycroft were a Slytherin.

I agree with the rest of what you've mentioned after a cursory glance and hardly any thought; probably I should be eating right now, so. _Srs bsns_ consideration will have to wait!


----------



## Dannichu

Hufflepuff John, Slytherin Sherlock
Hufflepuff John, Ravenclaw Sherlock

Just because the pictures are awesome and/or adorable. I recommend checking out everything each artist's ever done XD



> he would rather be dead than be caught in the same house as Mycroft


Ahahahaha this is so true XD


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Those are adorable.

BY THE WAY I feel obligated to post something stupid. Just in case you aren't indelibly scarred by Mycroft Poppins already, this video will fix it. (Okay, there's no actual Poppins in this one, but still.) And hey, it's Chrimbustime.


----------



## Aisling

Kratos Aurion said:


> I feel obligated to post something stupid








oh god loling forever

Also, Mycroft Poppins. Never heard of this, what is this I don't even? It appears to be... magical.


----------



## Dannichu

OH my god, that is actually wonderful XD Mycroft Poppins might just be my favourite thing about the Sherlock fandom. Like this comic here. And all of angrybeige's comics because they are cracky and wonderful. This Flight of the Choncords Xover might be my fave X3


----------



## Butterfree

Dannichu said:


> This Flight of the Choncords Xover might be my fave X3


...that is the greatest thing I have seen in my entire life. <3

Investigating
Investigating for
Investigating for two
Investigating for twooooo minutes
WHEN IT'S WITH SHERLOCK YOU ONLY NEED TWO MINUTES, CAUSE HE'S SO INTENSE.

EDIT: PRETZEL SHERLOCK. This person is _nuts_ and I adore them for it.


----------



## Dannichu

Hee, I meant to link you to that one before, I thought of you when I saw it XD

This one's amazing, too. It's one I can actually imagine happening in canon.


----------



## Phantom

Bumping

I recently got into Sherlock, though I've only seen the first two episodes. I liked it, well written, good story... and the way Sherlock get's so excited for a case was amazing. During the first episode I was laughing so hard when he jumped and sort of spinned around when he noticed that he had a case. I also enjoyed the texting at the beginning, "WRONG!". But overall I liked that they let you inside his head with the floating text every now and then. 

Overall pretty awesome, I have to see the third episode.

Also, anyone have Sherlock stuff suggestions? As in like vids and stuff. I find myself lacking Sherlock.


----------



## Phantom

Double posting for epic reasons, I SAW EPISODE THREE.

 WTFMONKEY? Ending was sooo wrong on soooo many levels. That was pure freaking evil! And Moriarty! I did NOT see that coming. That ending though, ARGH, serious, I had to swear a few times and rewind to make sure my netflix hadn't crapped out and that was actually the end. NOT happy. I need a resolution people!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

You will love the resolution in 2.1. Will possibly make you swear more, but I was in hysterics.


----------



## MentheLapin

Finally caught up with the series.



Spoiler: 2x01



AH
AH
AH
AH
STAYIN' ALIVE
STAYIN' ALIVE


----------



## Jason-Kun

Wait, new season has already started? Please tell me BBCAmerica is airing it or something.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

They're airing it _eventually_.

Although I'm gonna bum a DVD off of my friend when hers comes.


----------



## Phantom

ARGH, 2.1 is out? Dammit, netflix doesn't have it... which means I need to er - borrow it.


----------



## Noctowl

Ooo Ooo! *jumps up and down* I'd like to join. ^^ I have only watched two eps, mind. The one with the hound, and the one about that lady with the phone. :D My boyfriend got me into it, he always does things like that.

I do like Sherlock, he is quite entertaining. XD


----------



## opaltiger

So, uh, that was. That was interesting.



Spoiler: the last episode, no seriously



For the entire last five minutes I was fairly convinced he was actually dead, if only because that would have been more true to Arthur Conan Doyle's intentions. Also because they really went out of their way to show off his "corpse". Which does make one wonder how on Earth he did it - it's all very well and good to write it off as "he's Sherlock Holmes" but beyond a certain point it just gets a bit silly.

Also, bloody _hell_ Andrew Scott can act.


----------



## Tailsy

Spoiler: Reichenbach Fall



uh, obviously he wasn't dead there's a third series commissioned. DUH OPAL THIS IS OBVIOUS. also i was not even remotely emotional. nope. it just started raining on my face for some reason. also omg i know andrew scott was so good!!! ugh i was so legit into it, it was CRAZY. see this is why UK tv is always the best.


----------



## opaltiger

Spoiler: 2x03



Well, I was blissfully unaware they'd already ordered a third series, which made it more enjoyable, I think. :D


----------



## Tailsy

Spoiler: 2x03



bluh!! you people and your ENJOYMENT at not knowing what's going to happen!! so silly.


----------



## opaltiger

Hang on! It may be that I'm /already/ forgetting the episode, but wasn't Molly's role in everything unresolved? Sherlock says he needs her, says he's going to die, then that's it. Clearly she built a cyborg replica of Sherlock using spare parts from dead people. :o


----------



## Tailsy

Spoiler: 2x03



it's called a 'cliffhanger', opal dear. :P but molly was SO IMPORTANT fuck yeah!! she's so cute i love her.


----------



## opaltiger

But it isn't a cliffhanger! That's kind of the point. It would be a cliffhanger if we didn't know Sherlock was alive, but we do. The question of how he survived isn't really enough to qualify as a cliffhanger, I think.


----------



## Tailsy

Spoiler: 3x02



'question of _how_' 'not important' ??? THIS IS SHERLOCK HOLMES WHAT HOW IS THAT NOT IMPORTANT ENOUGH FOR A CLIFFHANGER. are we watching the same thing???


----------



## opaltiger

Spoiler



Um? For me cliffhanger has always meant an ending very much in the middle of a scene with more than one possible outcome. Cliffhangers are characterised by not knowing what happens next, not by not knowing what had occurred leading up to the cliffhanger. Also, this episode had _closure_. If it weren't for the scene with Molly it could have worked with no series 3. I mean, obviously I'm curious (I didn't say 'not important', I said it wasn't enough to qualify as a cliffhanger), but it just... isn't a cliffhanger.


----------



## Murkrow

opaltiger said:


> Hang on! It may be that I'm /already/ forgetting the episode, but wasn't Molly's role in everything unresolved? Sherlock says he needs her, says he's going to die, then that's it. Clearly she built a cyborg replica of Sherlock using spare parts from dead people. :o


I thought that too. Except instead of cyborg, she just uses the faces of dead people to make a Sherlock mask that he put on Moriarty, and somehow animated him talking on the phone. And then she fakes tests on the body to confirm it was actually him I dunno.

Also it may be that I'm also forgetting the episode already (or am just stupid), but what was the IOU thing about?


----------



## Butterfree

Spoiler: 2x03



Isn't the likelier explanation more like "Molly works in a morgue, so Sherlock somehow made his body look dead knowing she would sneak him safely away"?

Anyway, this episode was amazing and wonderful.


----------



## Kinova

2x03: 



Spoiler



Quite happy to put aside the how-did-he-do-it mystery for now* and just point blank adore the episode. The bits with Molly and John (oh gosh Martin Freeman, you break my heart with your great big words and tiny tiny self) and MORIARTY aaaaah so gutted that he's no longer in it because he was _ridiculously_ good at playing a crazy person.



*I dread to think how long the gap will be until the next series. :c


----------



## Minish

Spoiler: 2x03



I thought the episode was pretty okay!! The best thing was definitely Molly being so important, the show has nooooooot been kind to her so it felt really satisfying. I have to say that I wasn't _particularly_ struck by Scott? Knowing this is a BBC thing written by a few people behind Doctor Who, he felt far, far too reminiscent of Simm's Master, who I loved, but. I don't know, 'evil mastermind with hilarious music taste very much off the hinge and also the only person to ever be at 
Sherlock's (the Doctor's) standard' really didn't keep me hugely interested.

And I was aware of Moriarty's character before this show! (Though I am definitely not a Holmes fan.) But the episode was really well put together, cinematography was wonderful. Benedict's acting was great near the end, but it didn't really feel like it was approaching ~cliffhanger status, maybe since I kind of already knew what was going to happen. :P I don't really feel like focusing on his body and things made it seem his 'death' was more believable, it just seemed like the writers were being all 'teehee see how clever we're going to make ourselves seem this time!!' about it.



It's kind of strange, I was totally into Sherlock the first series, but for some reason was pretty eh about the approach of this one, and actually getting round to watching it. Maybe because it took so long for a few more episodes. I haven't even seen 2x02 yet!!


----------



## Dannichu

Spoiler: Probably everything



Where is the post by Butterfree discussing at great length how great it was to have Watson being all terrified and hallucinatey in the second episode? I am disappoint.

I loved the second series, though. It was consistently good, I thought, and while it had some Moffat Problems - I loved the first episode, and except for a few things that angered me (Irene the lesbian being really into Sherlock, Irene _not beating Sherlock_, the "look at these freaky ~Asian people~!" bit at the end), it was fantastic, and there were so many bits I utterly loved (Christmas at 221B, everyone loving Mrs. Hudson, Mrs. Hudson being a badass, everyone checking Sherlock's room for drugs, etc.). The second episode had DEVON in, which pleased me immensely, as well as some great guest actors and hilarious bits, and the third episode was brilliant in terms of both scriptwriting and acting. And yaaaaaay Molly <3 Loo Brealey is just about the coolest person in the world. Aside from being totally adorable (you guys can keep your Freemans and Cumberbatches, and her tweets when 'Molly' was a TT on Twitter was the _cutest_ thing), every interview I've read with her is hilarious, she identifies as a feminist, and when she stumbled upon somebody's porny Molly/Moriarty fanfic, she reassured the freaking-out author that such creative endeavours were cool.


----------



## Butterfree

Dannichu said:
			
		

> Where is the post by Butterfree discussing at great length how great it was to have Watson being all terrified and hallucinatey in the second episode? I am disappoint.


Well, it was delightful! Sherlock was pretty delightful too in that episode, actually. :D Though I was actually considerably more delighted by the entirety of 



Spoiler: 2x03



Sherlock's suicide


 from both Sherlock and John's side and could discuss _that_ at considerable length if somebody cared. It was _so good_.

Also have I mentioned yet how BARKING MAD Moriarty is. Because he is and it is wonderful. :D 



Spoiler: 2x03



His suicide was _beautiful_ - he is enough of a lunatic to _kill himself just to win the game_. Too bad it kind of also means he's dead so we won't have any more BARKING MAD. Unless he also faked his death somehow but that would also make it less fun. D:



The Reichenbach Fall is just generally the most amazing thing. I liked the others too (though yeah, 



Spoiler: 2x01



the fact Irene Adler didn't actually come out victorious bugged the hell out of me - wasn't that kind of supposed to be the whole point of her in the original stories?


) but TRF utterly blew me away on so many levels and ended up rather overshadowing them.

Though I really enjoyed the fact The Hounds of Baskerville replaced period superstition with modern-day superstition - instead of demons and curses, there were conspiracy theories about genetically modified superanimals. Also the reference to animals made to glow. I wish I'd read more Sherlock Holmes stories so I could get these things for all the other episodes.


----------



## Phantom

I watched S2E1 



Spoiler



Man that's a long episode, seriously it's a full length feature. So worth the hour and a half though. Moriarty's "Stayin' Alive" ringtone was ironic and very funny. Irene's actress was amazing, hell everyone was great. And I now get what Butterfree meant by barking mad. I thought he was just nuts, no he _barks_. Shit, when he randomly yelled at the pool I literally jumped in my seat. But for some reason I've fallen in love with Moriarty too bad he's a few fries extra of a happy meal. 

And Irene... alive... wait.. _how????? _Seriously that is such a random situation. How in the world did Sherlock pull _that _off??? 

Palace scene = priceless.


----------



## Butterfree

Phantom said:
			
		

> And I now get what Butterfree meant by barking mad.


No, you don't. You really, really don't.

(Well, the original reason I said that was after 1x03 and "BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT PEOPLE DO." But the reason I'm saying it _now_ is because 2x03.)


----------



## Dannichu

Possibly bumping to say two things - the DVD is good. The audiocommentary is great, and I enjoy the little 'Sherlock Uncovered' section (which I swear is named thusly because people might think it involves an unclothed Benedict at some point, which it in fact does not) which is essentially Moffat going "Yes, yes we're brilliant, probably brillianter than Conan-Doyle, really". But still fun!

And secondly, sort-of related to Sherlock (this vid specifically is, but Cabin Pressure as a whole has Benedict in) - THIS. Watch it, love it, download the entirety of Cabin Pressure, then come and fangirl with me about how brilliant it is.


----------



## ZimD

Holy shit I am fucking in love with everything about this show. The writers are fucking amazing and every episode is so perfect and blows my mind and my feelings for it can basically be summed up in the text alert noise from episode four.

Also this
http://www.fanfiction.net/s/7807004/1/Anatomy_101


----------



## ultraviolet

Is it just me who thinks that Moriarty... might not actually be Moriarty? Every time I watch Sherlock I just get the impression that who we see play Moriarty is just a mook for Sherlock/the police to be angry at, rather than actually being Moriarty? idk I feel like Moriarty is still around and is just waiting around in the shadows instead of being dead.
also joining I guess. :o


----------



## Frostagin

Love this show. The other day I hurt my leg and I kept pretending to be John. True story.
But, season two, y u no on Netflix?

*le joins*


----------

